# Prime Sabo vs Prime Zoro



## Venom (Apr 11, 2014)

I wanted to make a Sabo thread as well 

We don't have any feats so just based on pure hype, asspulls and speculations.
Who do you think would win this fight?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 11, 2014)

Mihawk solos

Shanks joins in

They fight

Stalemate


----------



## Venom (Apr 11, 2014)

Matoi Ryuuko said:


> Mihawk solos
> 
> Shanks joins in
> 
> ...



The Grandmaster Solonoa Zolo solos Mihawk and Shanks


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 11, 2014)

Sabo is no swordsman

Thus no fight here


----------



## Venom (Apr 11, 2014)

World's strongest Pipeman vs World's strongest Swordsman


----------



## rext1 (Apr 11, 2014)

EOS Zoro takes another head to add to the decapitato collection - it'd look good on the shelf next to the other blondie...Sanji!


----------



## Venom (Apr 11, 2014)

Seriously now I want to hear honest opinions.
I personally see a stalemate or an Akainu vs Aokiji kind of fight.


----------



## Sir Curlyhat (Apr 11, 2014)

_Sword > Rubber

Pipe > Sword


Sabo > Zoro > Luffy_


----------



## Dunno (Apr 11, 2014)

I'd say around 520 meat-pies. Anything less than that would be ridiculous.


----------



## Rob (Apr 11, 2014)

Prime Zoro being EoS Zoro? 

He takes it.


----------



## convict (Apr 11, 2014)

I can't see prime Zoro being as strong as prime Ace, and I don't see Sabo being too far behind Ace. Currently he should be about as strong as Ace would have been but over time I see Ace's potential surpassing his by a bit. I guess I'll give Zoro the benefit of the doubt for now.


----------



## Shanks (Apr 11, 2014)

Prime Zoro defeats Prime Shielew
Prime Sabo burns Prime Akainu's organs

You do the math.


----------



## Venom (Apr 11, 2014)

RobLucciRapes said:


> Prime Zoro being EoS Zoro?
> 
> He takes it.



Well if we assume that at EoS Zoro will be in his prime then yes.


----------



## Extravlad (Apr 12, 2014)

Zoro take it without a doubt.


----------



## Butt Hole lol (Apr 12, 2014)

Zolo = Pirate king's right hand man

Sabo = Dragon's right hand man

I would favor Zolo over any "2nd"


----------



## Magentabeard (Apr 13, 2014)

Off topic prediction:

Dragon dies in the war against WG and Sabo takes over becoming the new leader of the revolutionaries


----------



## maverich (Apr 17, 2014)

Sabo ittoryu pipe style > OPverse.


----------



## Vengeance (Apr 17, 2014)

I think Prime Zoro will be slightly stronger.


----------



## MrWano (Apr 17, 2014)

Hopefully Zoro, so I'm going with him.


----------



## Benn Beckman (Apr 17, 2014)

Well, I'm not sure, but this totally looks like a Rayleigh vs Kizaru situation, so it could go either way.


----------



## Kishido (Apr 17, 2014)

Sabo has no swords... And his silly Mera Mera abilities are shit in front of CoA Zoro... We finally have to learn that martial artists are nothing in front of swordsmen


----------



## ShadowReaper (Apr 17, 2014)

Sabo with FIre logia>Sabo post TS>Current Zoro.


----------



## Canute87 (Apr 17, 2014)

If Sabo lives and is not gimped in anyway he should end up stronger.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 17, 2014)

convict said:


> I can't see prime Zoro being as strong as prime Ace, and I don't see Sabo being too far behind Ace. Currently he should be about as strong as Ace would have been but over time I see Ace's potential surpassing his by a bit. I guess I'll give Zoro the benefit of the doubt for now.



Ace and Sabo both have the same growth rate for the most part but in no way the same Potential has been implied. 

Ace is the Son of the Pirate King. 

Sabo will be Old white-beard level at Best. Ace could of gone beyond Prime Roger. 

On-topic i can see either of them being stronger.


----------



## Captain Altintop (Apr 18, 2014)

The EoS M3 will be slightly above Sabo.

EoS Luffy 
>=
EoS Zoro ~ Prime WB ~ Roger
>=
EoS Sanji ~ Prime Rayleigh ~ Prime Garp
>=
EoS Sabo ~ Old WB


----------

